# Mavs to work out 40 draftees this week



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Names weren't released but Coop did confirm this today...who do you think they're working out?


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

They better learn how to shoot the ball. (Harris, Daniels and Howard) I am really looking foward to Diop next year, maybe he will have a few low post moves.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Probably either bigs, Juco guys, and probably a couple of PGs with DA getting up there.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

I hope theyre working out a shooter...or at least someone who has the balls to take the ball to the hole when the team is up by 13...


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> I hope theyre working out a shooter...or at least someone who has the balls to take the ball to the hole when the team is up by 13...


I hope they're NOT working out another shooter...we're done with Nellie ball...a slasher, someone athletic...a name doesn't jump out at me...I think we WILL end up taking a shooter though, Marcus Vinicius from Brazil possibly...we talk about our weaknesses at the PG spot, Sergio Rodriguez from Spain is an excellent point guard, one who can perform that mind-blowing pass.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Get a slasher. Anything else is unacceptable


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Chuck Cooperstein just e-mailed me a website that details workout sessions, or at least public ones...on Monday we worked out Jay Youngblood from Kent State, and on Tuesday (you'd think they were focused on more things then...) we worked out Will Blalock from Iowa. Youngblood's projected to be undrafted and Blalock's projected to be late second round...I'm not sure I see the thinking here, the draft comes before free agency...


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

1337 said:


> Chuck Cooperstein just e-mailed me a website that details workout sessions, or at least public ones...on Monday we worked out Jay *Youngblood* from Kent State, and on Tuesday (you'd think they were focused on more things then...) we worked out Will Blalock from Iowa. Youngblood's projected to be undrafted and Blalock's projected to be late second round...I'm not sure I see the thinking here, the draft comes before free agency...


That is the Hottest lastname I have ever heard.


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> I hope theyre working out a shooter...or at least someone who has the balls to take the ball to the hole when the team is up by 13...



well daniels will do it, but it's obvious that he's gonna get yanked everytime he makes a mistake. even in game six quis was driving and active and he never got back into the game after he went out with about 6 mins left in the 4th quarter of game six. it's really frustrating. If I were quis I would sit down with avery and have a one on one with him because it's ridiculous.


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

Saint Baller said:


> Get a slasher. Anything else is unacceptable



we have too many slashers man. that's the problem. we have slashers who are streaky shooters. we need a few spot up shooters who can spread the floor and also for avery to let quis slash to the hole without the fear of being yanked if he misses a shot, blows one defensive assignment, or makes a mistake. everytime quis makes a mistake he gets buried on the bench no matter how well he's played up until that mistake


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Do you like...even know what a slasher is? We have Stack and Quis, one of whom doesn't even see much time...no one else has the balls to do it...unless Dirk absolutely does something crazy this offseason...


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

mff4l said:


> well daniels will do it, but it's obvious that he's gonna get yanked everytime he makes a mistake. even in game six quis was driving and active and he never got back into the game after he went out with about 6 mins left in the 4th quarter of game six. it's really frustrating. If I were quis I would sit down with avery and have a one on one with him because it's ridiculous.


I think Daniels got yanked because Terry needed to play. Terry is a very streaky shooter. When he gets hot, everything falls. When he's not, AJ just let's him shoot and shoot until he gets hot.

In a situation where mavs are down, AJ took a chance on Terry getting hot. Terry never even warmed up in the second half with his shooting, but that's part of the gamble. I didn't like the gamble because Daniels slashing to the basket and drawing fouls kept the mavs in the game.

By the way, A.J. never discouraged Dirk, Josh, or Terry from shooting because they are having cold shooting nights. A.J. continued to play them hoping they would get out of the funk.

I am more than certain A.J. knows Daniel's strengths, so we'll see what he does with it this off-season.

:cheers:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

1337 said:


> Do you like...even know what a slasher is? We have Stack and Quis, one of whom doesn't even see much time...no one else has the balls to do it...unless Dirk absolutely does something crazy this offseason...


If I am not mistaken, Stack missed a dunk in each of the losses against Miami (except for one which he got suspended). His dunks have been hitting the back of the rim and bouncing out....

He's still a slasher I suppose.....


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

1337 said:


> Do you like...even know what a slasher is? We have Stack and Quis, one of whom doesn't even see much time...no one else has the balls to do it...unless Dirk absolutely does something crazy this offseason...



yes I do. Josh Howard is a slasher streaky shooter. Harris is a slasher. he won't attempt alot of jumpers. Just about every single wing player we have (cept terry) is primarily a slasher and maybe griffin because he was basically a hustler/15 and in player.

Terry and dirk are pretty much our shooters. Kvh was our spotup but he sucked so we need a replacement.

so maybe YOU need to go back and look at the tapes and see what type of team the mavs have. They shot alot of 3s in games 5 and 6, but those guys are slashers moreso than shooters which led to horrid outside shooting.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

I don't mean just getting to the hole, no question that Devin does that like no other, but someone who finishes strong.


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

edwardcyh said:


> I think Daniels got yanked because Terry needed to play. Terry is a very streaky shooter. When he gets hot, everything falls. When he's not, AJ just let's him shoot and shoot until he gets hot.
> 
> In a situation where mavs are down, AJ took a chance on Terry getting hot. Terry never even warmed up in the second half with his shooting, but that's part of the gamble. I didn't like the gamble because Daniels slashing to the basket and drawing fouls kept the mavs in the game.
> 
> ...



he put harris back in the game. because the instant he did it I said why is he taking daniels out and putting harris back in the game. 

5:20 Daniels Jump Shot: Missed 
Wade Rebound (Off:1 Def:6) 5:19 
5:09 Howard Foul: Shooting (5 PF) 
Wade Free Throw 1 of 2 (30 PTS) 5:09
[MIA 82-79] 
5:09 Daniels Substitution replaced by Harris 


daniels missed a jumper and got yanked. he never got back on the court while devin did much a do about nothing out there


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

1337 said:


> I don't mean just getting to the hole, no question that Devin does that like no other, but someone who finishes strong.



still doesn't mean he doesnt slash. he takes it to the rim as hard as he can, but he's only like 150 soaking wet so he can't take the contact. I mean he will rise and dunk on you.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

mff4l said:


> he put harris back in the game. because the instant he did it I said why is he taking daniels out and putting harris back in the game.
> 
> 5:20 Daniels Jump Shot: Missed
> Wade Rebound (Off:1 Def:6) 5:19
> ...


oops... I thought Terry got back into the game there.

my bad... :biggrin: 

:cheers:


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

the back up for Dirk needs to be a banger...yall were saying Boozer but his contract is too much to get...we do need another shooter cause the only two shooters we have are Terry and Howard...we need a SG or SF thats a pure shooter and can spread the floor for us in limited minutes...


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> the back up for Dirk needs to be a banger...yall were saying Boozer but his contract is too much to get...we do need another shooter cause the only two shooters we have are Terry and Howard...we need a SG or SF thats a pure shooter and can spread the floor for us in limited minutes...



josh powell may be ready in a year. but we do need more shooters. not streak shooters. shooters that can make the defense stop converging on dirk and playing zone to protect the basket preventing our slashers from attacking the rim


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I think this thread got me up on the fact that we do need at least one more shooter. I resented that idea because of the way we went out shooting against the Heat, but instead of the conventional notion of saying "we went out missing shots, we need someone who'll make those", I was thinking "we should've been taking it to the basket, and we need more penetrators."

I actually think we have enough guys capable of getting to the rack:

Stack, Daniels, Howard, Harris, Terry (sort of)

Out of all those guys though, I think I found a problem. I only see Daniels, and Devin unselfish enough to consistently kick out. If Josh, Stack, or Terry get to the basket, they're trying to create _something_. Marquis and Devin will kick the ball out to the open shooter, but the problem with us is that the open shooter couldn't make the shot.

It's a difficult thing. I don't want any of our swingmen gone, and I don't want another swingman thrown in that rotation. Then again, I don't really want another Van Horn type of backup of Dirk. I want a 4 who's tough, who can rebound, etc.. But if we do that, we lose our shooter, even though KVH stopped making it for some reason. KVH goes. I'm not petitioning for Ray Allen or anything, but we definitely need a more reliable spotup shooter. It's just, do we put him at the 2 or 3, possibly at the cost of one of our current guys, or do we just plug in KVH2, a power forward who isn't going to do anything in the post? I don't know yet.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Josh Powell should step up next year, he was really good in the games he played... We gave him like 10 min and he scored 12 points


----------

